# Goodbye my sweet baby Milly



## ellissian

My precious baby Milly died on the 8th July 2007.

I cannot believe he is gone, I am still in shock as it all happened so fast.

I loved him so very much although I only knew him for 7 weeks, he was such a special baby boy to me and I will never ever forget him.

I am finding it hard coping right now and cannot come to terms with it, I'm hoping I will feel better in time. I'm finding it especially hard as he was only 14 weeks old, so young to be taken from me.

Binky free my baby Milly, be happy and wait for me at Rainbow Bridge. I love you and miss you so very much. I will never forget you my beautiful, precious baby boy.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I am very sorry for your loss.

Even though he was only here for a short time, he knew how it felt to be really loved. I hope that gives you some comfort. 

Binky Free, Milly

:rainbow:


----------



## Munchkin

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Binky free Milly x


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry. I know how much you loved him.


----------



## buck rogers

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Binky free Milly


----------



## undergunfire

I am very sorry for your loss of Milly ray:.



Binky free, little guy :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## ~Bracon~

:shock:Oh no! Im really sorry! We allno Milly had a tuff time but im sure everyone here agrees with me that he was a very lucky bun to have such a loving family. Binky free milly x x x x x x x


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh I'm so sorry to her this terrible news.

Binky Free Little One.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Maureen Las

So sad for you and that such a young bunny had to die..


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Oh my! I am so sorry...

Binky Free Milly, you were SO loved :rainbow:


----------



## NZminilops

No! Not Milly! I'm so so sorry sweetie, I can't believe this . I loved talking to you about Milly in the chatroom.

I'm in shock, I never thought to see Milly's name on here.

Binky free special little black loppy boy :sad:


----------



## Michaela

Oh no! I can't believe this, I am so so sorry. :cry2

Milly was so beautiful, it is so unfair that he had to leave this world so young.

Binky free Milly :rainbow:

_~Michaela and the girls~_


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry for your loss of Milly. You loved him, and he knew what it was to be loved because of you. 

Binky free, Milly:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so sorry to hear about Milly - he was such a sweet little boy. This is so sad 

Jan


----------



## 2bunmom

I am so very sad for you. I could tell from your posts that Milly was loved. This does not seem right, I was just looking at cute pictures of him yesterday!!! My heart goes out to you. Take Care, Hugs to you and your family. Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## Butterfinger

Oh, poor Millie! :shock: 

Binky free, sweet boy.. We'll all be thinking of you
~Diana and Butter


----------



## Sayuri

OMG I cant believe that Milly has passed away!

Im so sorry for your loss honey, I know how much you loved him

Rest in Peace 

xoxox


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry for your loss Ellissian. :tears2:

Binkie free Milly. :bunnyangel:

Rainbows


----------



## pla725

Sorry for your loss. Mere words just don't do any justice here.


----------



## Bunnicula

It hurts so to lose a friend before his time...

But to have crossed the bridge knowing he was loved was the greatest gift you could give him...

Binky free, sweet Milly! :carrot


----------



## Kokkiniklosti

Although i do not know his story it is too bad for such a young bun to die! I am really sorry for your loss! 

R.I.P. Milly!


----------



## ellissian

Thank you everyone for all your kind words.

I'm still having a hard time right now, I can't seem to get my head round things. I can't believe my little bun had such an impact on my life in such a short time. He really was a special baby to me.

I keep thinking another bun may make me feel better but I'm not sure what to do. I would ideally like another from the same family but his owner will not breed again until christmas time. 

Another bun will never come close to Milly or take his place, I hope I don't make a mistake and rush into things.

I love you Milly, I always will. My special little girly named boy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flashy

Maybe try to look at a new bun, as a new friend, not to be compared, not the same, different good qualities, things like that.

You might find waiting until Christmas is a good idea for you, but you might decide to get another now and then to get a Milly-relative at christmas and bond them together. There are lots of options, and no right nor wrong. Try to give yourself some time to figure out what you want, but most likely your gut instinct is whats right for you.

I can understand wanting a relative. I keep Flash's genes alive by breeding his relatives so that I always have him.

I truly can relate.

x


----------



## ellissian

For the past 2 days I've been obsessed with getting another black lop, obviously I'm just trying to get Milly back which is impossible. 

The only lop I can find is a chocolate coloured one. I may go and take a look of him tomorrow, I will see how I feel. 

I just want the pain to stop hurting, I'm still not sure if a new bun will help me.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Only time will lessen the pain.
Another bun, will never replace or be the same as Milly. 

Just go with your heart.

Rainbows! :hug1


----------



## ellissian

To be honest I feel guilty and disrespectful even considering another bun so soon. Also after just reading up on VHD I dont think its safe to bring another rabbit into my home just yet. I know I dont know for definate that Milly had this, I still need to take it into consideration.


----------



## Flashy

That's a really responsible way to look at it, and also that time will give you a clue as to what you really want as opposed to being driven solely by grief.


----------



## naturestee

Oh no! This is such a shock, he was doing so well!

:tears2:

It is totally up to you whether you want to get another bun now or not. It's impossible to know whether or not it was VHD without a necropsy (animal autopsy). But many rabbit rescues make sure their rabbits are vaccinated before going to a new home. They might also be able to recommend good ways to clean the hutch, just in case.

:rip:


----------



## ellissian

I am 90 percent sure my baby died from VHD, I know I will never know for sure. He did show a lot of symptoms towards the end ....... high temp, lack of appetite, dull, lethargic, laying on his stomach. Also a while after he had passed, a small amount of blood appeared from either his nose or mouth. His stomach also became very swollen. 

Im quite angry the vet did not even consider VHD an option.

I cant get my head round it.


----------



## TinysMom

What you are going through is very very normal. I lost my heart-bunny GingerSpice back in January and I still hurt (and I'm surrounded by bunnies). I think that when your heart is ready to let a new bunny in...you will know.

You need to remember that as much as you love Milly...I don't think he'd want you to be alone. Where he is now - there is no pain or suffering. He's binkying free with all the other bunnies we've lost on this forum. (If you believe in Rainbow Bridge - then you will also believe he is not alone right now).

If he is not alone - but in a place without pain....I think it is only right that you should be allowed to get another bunny (the right bunny - at the right time - for the right reasons). No - the bunny will never take Milly's place...but the bunny will make a place of its own in your heart....a place to help ease the grief and loneliness.

One of my bunnies is struggling right now with wry neck and GI Stasis (pretty much over the stasis by now)...and she has become my new heart bunny. Her name is Pow Wow and she looks and acts nothing at all like GingerSpice....but that is because she's Pow Wow....completely different.

Yet spending time with her fills the void that losing Ginger caused....I still miss Ginger and love her dearly. I'll always miss her.

But the pain is easing...day by day and bit by bit. I know someday I'll lose Pow Wow and I'll grieve all over again.

But at least my days will not have been totally empty..I will have been loved (and have had a heart-bunny to give love to).

Peg


----------



## ellissian

Thanks Peg 

I have grieved the most today, it is getting harder instead of easier. Im not sure if its because today is the first time Ive been on the forum and read all the messages.

I just feel so much guilt. 

I will know when I find the right bun. I actually held one yesterday, he was very placid and calm but he didnt feel right. So I put him back. 

I dont feel right being on this forum, I dont have a rabbit anymore. I feel like I had my Milly 70 years not 7 weeks! 

I think I not going to be able to come on here for a while.


----------



## iluvmybuns

Oh no! I am so sorry, I followed Milly's story since the first day...I can't believe it..

You'll know when you're ready for a new bun. And we will all be here for you when you need advice.

I don't know if this helps, but I have a tattoo I look at when I feel depressed when I think about those who've passed.

It reads:

Some leave us too soon, but they never leave at all.

So sorry again.


----------



## TinysMom

Although I did have other rabbits here when Ginger died - I too thought about leaving the forum (and I'm a MODERATOR). It was so painful to read about the antics of other bunnies and how much people loved their rabbits. I felt like mine had been ripped away from me so unfairly.

But it got to the point where I was able to start enjoying looking at pictures again. I could read someone's blog without being angry that they had their rabbit and I didn't have Ginger. 

My point? I do understand your pain - somewhat. I know yours is different because you had Milly such a short time. 

I also understand blaming yourself. Now I suspect that Ginger hadn't had a stroke but had e cunniculi.....and what if I could've done more for her? What if I could've helped her stay with us longer? I'll always wonder.

But the thing is - those of us here - hurt with you too. We can be here even if the only place you can come is to this one thread and type out your anger and hurt and feelings of betrayal and loss or grief or whatever. Many of us here have also loved and lost....and we really do feel your pain.

I understand if you feel you must take a break - but remember - we really do care about you.

It can be natural to shut yourself off from folks when you've had a loss like this...just remember - we do care. OK?

Peg*


ellissian wrote: *


> Thanks Peg
> 
> I dont feel right being on this forum, I dont have a rabbit anymore. I feel like I had my Milly 70 years not 7 weeks!
> 
> I think I not going to be able to come on here for a while.


----------



## ellissian

Oh why is this so hard!

Yesterday it felt ok getting a new bunny, this morning it feels so wrong.

I love and miss Milly so much, it hurts so bad! I just want my baby back which I know can never happen.

I wish I knew what was the right thing to do.


----------



## Flashy

There is no right nor wrong thing to do, so maybe it's best to wait until you are sure.

Try to give yourself a break. You are struggling with a huge bereavement, and it's not going to go away easily, and it's understandable that things are confusing and you are not sure of what to do, so allow yourself to recognise that. If you are meant to have one of these rabbits, then you will end up with it, whether you get it now or later (that happened with my Sandy who I bought after a few bereavements), so maybe wait, focus on yourself and your family, and in time you'll really know what is right.

If you go to the stickies at the top of the Rainbow Bridge forum there are some links that might help you. I found writing to the PBSS really helped with my grief, just a thought.

You know where I am

x


----------



## ellissian

Thanks Tracy 

The kids are fine, too busy arguing about which bun to get! Kids have a different way of dealing with things, well mine do. 

Ive just come back from town and Ive bought more things for a new bun. Not sure why.

I think if I get a new bun I can start pulling myself out of this hole Im in.

At the minute I am totally torturing myself with what 
ifs and guilt. I feel so guilty about giving him tummy massagers when he may of had internal bleeding. 

I need something new to focus on. To help me but not to forget him.


----------



## Flashy

*hugs* What ifs and guilt are all part of grief. But try to draw comfort from the fact that you did the very best you could, with limited information. You followed the vets advice and did the right thing at that moment. No one can know whether or not he was bleeding, or even if it was VHD unless he has a necropsy, which probably won't actually help anyone.

Try to focus on the other bits, like the fact you were with him all the way through, that you gave him a cracking life, that you did your very best for him.

Yes, kids do deal with things differently, but remember that they won't have shared the bond you did with him, and also that each and every single person does grieve differently. When I was a child, they were 'just pets', but now, as an adult, they are friends.

I found having other bunnies around a real help after my various griefs, because everyone needs friends, and that's what they were. 

Also, something to consider might be to make a 'Milly box' with all things that remind you of him, so that when you miss him, you can look in the box and remind yourself of the good times.


----------



## ellissian

I already have a Milly Box its full of all his favourite things. Ive even kept little bits of paper he has chewed! 

Im really upset about my computer, Im hoping all of his photos have not gone. The person who is fixing it is hoping to recover them for me. 

I took photos of him every day, Ive got tons of him. I will be devastated if they are gone forever. At least I have a few of him on the forum, which is better than none.

Im still waiting for my friend to phone to see if she can finish work early, if not I cant go and look at buns today.


----------



## rabb1tmad

I'm so sorry for your loss. You clearly gave Milly all the love and attention in the world. It's so sad that such a sweet bunny has been taken.

Don't rush into anything and take your time to grieve. You will know when you are ready for another bunny - he/she will steal your heart.

P.S.: I hope you stay on the forum. We all want to help you through these difficult times and see you into happier times.

Binky free beautiful little Milly x


----------



## Flashy

I believe that there is a certain 'thing' inside the computer that will store it even if it appears to be lost, so if this guy can't do it, it might be worth finding the specialist of all specialists to see if they can help.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

There are programs that can recover deleted pictures from memory cards too.

Rainbows!


----------



## bat42072

Milly will be missed.... I am sorry to hear about her passing...

Rip Milly


----------



## ellissian

I feel so honoured to of known Milly, my bun gave me so much love in 7 short weeks. I miss him so much it breaks my heart everytime I think of him. 

I have never experienced as much love from any other animal. Yes I have loved 2 other animals as much as Milly, Amber - baby piggie and Kam - dog. But I have never been given so much love in return.

I have a long way to go in order to gain Hopes trust, she is that fragile I don't like to hold her too much. One day I may have the same relationship with her, only time will tell.

I love you Milly-Pants, I miss you so much baby boy. x

Sorry for repeating myself but I have no one who understands how I'm feeling, this is the only place I can vent my feeling.


----------



## Flashy

You're not repeating yourself at all, and even if you were, it's ok for many reasons. With grief it is important to keep talking about it if you can, so it's good you are talking about it on here. Also, even though you feel you are repeating, each time you say it, it is different, so it's not a repeat. Just say whatever you feel you need to.

Love takes time to grow, be patient with Hope, and allow yourself to grieve, but remember that she might never give love back because bucks do tend to be soppier than does (in my experience), but she can certainly be your friend


----------



## ellissian

Milly was very loving he loved everything and everyone, mainly me and Keyra cat. 

Hope seems happy she is quietly purring on my knee.


----------



## Flashy

*ellissian wrote: *


> Hope seems happy she is quietly purring on my knee.


That's good  Bunnies tend to be more appreciative of good thigns when they have come from something worse, like people I guess.


----------



## polly

I am so sorry, i lost my heart bunny in December and i still won't let any bun near his little bed he had, i even took it to bed with me a few nights after i lost him when i was feeling really down, it does get easier, but you will never forget him and he will always be special. I thank Dido because without him i would never have fallen so in love with bunnies and even though his time has passed he will always be remembered through the other buns and all my wonderful memories, but it takes time.

rainbows:rainbow:


----------



## ellissian

Sorry for venting again but this is the only place I'm allowed to. 

It has been one week since I lost my baby boy. The pain is still a raw as last week. 

I still cannot believe he has been taken from me so soon, it seems so unfair. That was not how is was supposed to be, he was supposed to grow his fur back and live a long happy life with me. I dont know what I did so wrong, Milly I'm so sorry for any mistakes I may of done. 

I love you so much baby boy x


----------



## bat42072

I felt guilty too when my Dudley died... And sometimes I still do....Its not your fault....You did everything you could do for him... He had problems from the start... And the best thing you did for him was you loved him.....It will get easier with time.... I still have my bad days when I sit and cry... and I know thats ok... its part of the greiving process... My prayers are with you.... and you vent all you need to... because it helps... Sending hugs your way...

Beckyink iris:


----------



## ellissian

Thank you to everyone for being there, it really does mean a lot. 

I have never felt so much pain over losing a rabbit before. I hope I never feel like this again. I know Hope needs me and I would never of gotten her if Milly was still here, but I still want him back so much.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I'm so sorry, Milly was always one of those buns Ienjoyed seeingon the forum. Poor little lad, binkie free sweetie. :rainbow:

Hugs to you.:rose:


----------



## ellissian

I thought I'd better move over to here since the conversation has turned non medical.

I know it helps to talk about things and as I've mentioned before this is the only place I can do so. 

I just don't want people to get sick of me moaning on and on. When other people have lost their buns are not talking about it all the time. 

I also feel like I am opening up old wounds for others, reminding them of their loss, which is not my intention. 

I just want the impossible and have my Milly back. 

As you can probably tell I talk too much, I'm even worse in real life.


----------



## Flashy

People deal with grief in different ways, some people are open, some talk to close friends, some block it out, some write about it, some people do totally different things, and they are all ok, so please don't feel bad about talking.

People know when reading threads, particularly those here in RB that it could be painful to read, and that is their choice. Mostlikely, people who think they might be troubled by the threads like this, won't read them, but you know you can always e-mail me if you are worried about opening wounds for others, I'm always more than happy to 'listen'.

Milly can never come back, but he will always be alive in your heart and memories. Also, you will see his characteristics in other buns, and that in itself, with time, will become a pleasure.


----------



## ellissian

I know you are there and I'm glad. Thank you  

You would never guess I'm one of those people who talk about things would you!  

I do know deep down I will feel better with time. I've loved and lost this deep before. I always feel the hardest loss to cope with is the ones you least expected and those of very young animals like Milly.

I am grateful I found this forum to meet so many people who understand and care for others.


----------



## Flashy

To be honest, talking about it is far better than holding it in. I actually envy the fact you can talk about it, and be open about it, because I can't and it's caused me chaos throughout my whole life. I guess that's why I keep trying to reassure you that it's ok to talk, because clamming up hurts a hell of a lot and can cause all sorts of problems.

It's good you know that it will ease with time, that will hopefully bring you some hope. 

I fully agree with the bit about losing young animals or losing animals in an unexpected way us harder. Between Dec 05-Mar 07, we lost 5 bunnies, and they were all young and unexpected, apart from one who was nearly 12 and that was the easiest to deal with because his time had come. 

I hear what you're saying, I really do. And I'm glad you found this forum too


----------



## ellissian

You really should try and talk about things too. 

As you already know I have lost 11 guinea pigs since january with 9 of them being babies. Yet although I was upset and unconsolable at times and they all have a special place in my heart. I find it strange that one little bunny can hurt more than all of them put together! 

I don't understand that.


----------



## ellissian

It's been 2 weeks since I lost my Milly and it still hurts so bad. 

Hope makes me happy at times she is a funny bunny, but then I feel guilty for having fun and loving her when Milly is'nt here anymore. 

When I first brought Milly home I never expected to love him as much as I did. I did'nt even want a rabbit but I knew no one wanted him so I took him home and ended up loving him more than I ever imagined.

I have so much guilt again for lots of reasons. I hope he knew how I felt about him and I hope he is happy were ever he is.

I love you my Milly boy x

I apologise for repeating myself, somehow it makes me feel a bit better writing things down.


----------



## ellissian

Just thought I would post a few pics of my Milly boy, just to remind me how beautiful he was to me.

Even when he was all bald! 

I'm starting to heal now, I feel a lot better in myself. Yes, I still miss and love him loads but I need to start sort of moving on in a way.


Annoying Keyra cat!








Sleeping with me.







Being all nosey.








His favourite passtime.....eating!









And just being my beautiful little baby boy.


----------



## Kokkiniklosti

I had never seen Milly before! He was such a handsome guy! It's really high time you started leaving it back!I bet he was special! A bunny sleeping with you in such a short time of acquintance is reaaaaly special! Now ive all your love to your other bunny and your critters and maybe Milly will send you a "Milly 2" some time! Who knows?


----------



## ellissian

Mikoli did this for me and I thought I would post it here.

I think it's perfect for my little baby boy.


----------



## ellissian

I lied........I don't feel better, I don't feel better at all! 

For the past 2 nights I've had dreams of Milly and they have'nt been nice dreams. The last one has just woke me up, I just wish I felt better.

Some days I cry a little, some days I cry lots.Every day Hope make me laugh when she's being a dopey and everything feels alright............then I remember Milly is'nt hear anymore........I will never see him or hold him or kiss him ever again and I feel so guilty for loving and having fun with Hope.

Then I think he was only a rabbit, thats what my family and friends say, I only had him 7 weeks. But was he only a rabbit........no not to me, I loved him so much as much as someone would love their dog of 15 years or so.

I don't know why my baby bun made me love him so much in such a short time, I will never know. It will be 3 weeks today since I last felt his little licky kisses, Hope trys her best to be affectionate but it is'nt the same..........she's not Milly and I will never love her as much as I love him, but I do still love her.

Why do some animals hurt you more when they leave you? If Milly had died an old bunny and not a baby would it be different.........I will never know. 

I love you loppy lugs, I miss you so much, Mammy x


----------



## Bunnicula

Allow yourself time to grieve...it's only been 3 weeks.

Milly wasn't "only a bunny"; he was your friend. You shared a special bond during his short life. I have bawled over a mouse that died in a "live trap" in our basement (I was supposed to check it and empty it to set it free...messed up and I found myself burying it instead). Yes, what people would call a rodent pest...I cried over. And I can still see him and feel pain...and that was over 2 years ago.

It is wonderful that you love so much. But realize thatthe more and deeper we allow ourselves to love, the greater the pain can be. And you are right, some animals (or even people) just "click" with us...there seems to be this natural bond. Others become more dear to us over time. Some we love because they are our closest pals. Others we love because they are afraid and aloof, and never allow us to get closer to them than feeding and housing them.

Neither Hope nor Harvey could ever replace Milly. They are not supposed to. They are unique, special beings who are in your life now. Appreciate and love them with all you have for who they are...but never forget Milly.

Every person, every animal who passes through our life for no matter how short or long a time is there for a reason. Remember what Milly gave you...but give Hope and Harvey the opportunity to love you, too. Hope seems to want to make you smile, and Harvey really needs your love and attention right now with his tooth issue.

We lost a bunny young...he was very special...now our little guy, Pipkin...well, he has a personality similar to what Stewart did. Sometimes I cuddle him and tell him about Stewart. And when I do I sometimes get teary as I do. Many people would see me doing that and think I am crazy. But I don't care. It's healing. I never want to forget Stewart or stop loving him. And I want to love Pipkin deeply, too. He never minds if I tell him the stories of the funny things Stew did. And the cuddle time strengthens my bond with Pipkin while allowing me to look back on good memories.

So all that to say that I think it's all right for you to grieve...and don't let people tell you that you shouldn't...just don't let it paralyze you from living life to the fullest.

I will be thinking of you.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## ellissian

Hey Milly Pants, once again you've got me talking to myself on a computer.:?

Just wanted you to know that I still love and miss you so much and just because I'm taking Hope out and never took you (apart from the vets) that it does'nt mean I love her more than you. You will always be my special baby.

Oh and another thing, when I see you at the bridge I'm going to kick your butt for leaving me so early and on my birthday. After that I will give you the biggest hug and kiss and never, ever let you go ever again.

Love you baby boy. x


----------



## ellissian

I hope no one minds me posting this here, someone on another forum posted this about all the sites losses in July. I thought is was really nice of them to include Milly in it. I have asked the persons permission who posted it.

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y293/Kammie05/?action=view&current=43d4fb3e.flv


----------



## Flashy

I'm glad she said yes 

This is really fitting for his thread.


----------



## ellissian

She was really lovely about it and said it was nice I asked.


----------



## cmh9023

Wow, that is very moving. It made me cry but it sure is a beautiful tribute. Did someone on RO post this in another thread or did you mean it was from a completely different forum but she knew about Milly? Probably not the best day for me to watch it as one of my buns is having major surgery tomorrow . Yikes.


----------



## ellissian

It was someone from a completely different forum, I had only been a member for about 3 days when she did it. Thats why I thought it was nice to include Milly.


----------



## ellissian

It has been exactly one month since I lost my baby and I STILL don't feel any better. I love Hope and Harvey but it's not the same, I don't feel like I will ever have a bond with any other rabbit like I did with Milly. 

I love you Milly pants.......I just miss you SO much! :bigtears:

The day I brought you home, you looked so funny.







Even with all your fur loss I still loved you and you always looked beautiful to me






Everyone loved you, even Keyra cat in her own way






But most of all I loved you, no matter what you looked like...... no matter how many things you chewed and ruined.......I still love you and I always will.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

aww im so sry to hear about milly..i know theres nothing anyone can say to make the pain go away, but im here if you need to talk

binky free at the bridge milly


----------



## Bunnicula

Those are awesome pics of Milly. I especially love the one of him looking pretty hairless. There's something about "special needs" animals that makes them even more beautiful and dear.

It's only been a month. It's okay to miss him. And it's okay to have a special bond with him that even death doesn't end.

I'd like to believe that your Milly and my Stewart are somewhere together enjoying endless yummy greens and binkying together with all the other bunnies that have crossed the bridge. And I'd like to believe, too, that one day we will cross the bridge and they will be there waiting. Until then, I think they'd be happy to know that we are sharing our homes with other rabbits and loving them, too. Maybe differently...but loving them nonetheless.

Thinking of you,

-Mary Ellen


----------



## NZminilops

How are you holding up?

I just wanted to say hello and...well I don't have anything to say except I'm sorry .


----------



## ellissian

I just sent you a PM 

It is getting easier......I think. I still miss him like crazy and constantly think about him but Im starting to let the guilt go...... I still cry for him everyday but you know what, I'm starting to think...I did my best for him, I couldnt of loved or cared for him more than I did. And that none of this was actually my fault.

I laugh and smile more when I think of him, instead of crying all the time.

It does get easier Michelle believe me, I honestly thought I would never feel better but I sort of do in a way.

Like we said our beautiful black loppy boys will be causing havoc right now......together.  :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

It really does take time to get over the loss....and it doesn't all happen at once. 

Its almost like piece by piece you start getting parts of your soul back...one day you realize you haven't cried all day....another day you start to laugh at a memory....then another day you look at a picture and realize that while you teared up - you didn't actually cry....and then one day....months later - you realize..."I haven't cried in days....and I can smile and laugh again..." 

And you realize that you'll make it through....

But it takes time!

Peg


----------



## ellissian

Peg I feel like a yo yo half the time backwards and forwards...I ok, then Im not.

Yesterday I wasfeeling really positiveand that was good, today I'm back down again.


----------



## ellissian

I wanted to share this pic I've just been sent.

It makes me laugh and cry, looking at him sat on the cloud.  I don't even know the person who sent it.....it touches me how kind people can be.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## PixieMillyMommy

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## ellissian

Thank you Ali and Pixiemillymommy. 

Hey baby boy....you've got your daddy with you now as well as all the beautiful bunnies we've lost here. 

I still love and miss you Milly, its still not the same without you....... Hope and Harvey don't make things better.  I still love and care for them but not in the same way I loved and love you.

Hope your having fun up there...you can start your own black lop club with Jack and Cooper maybe.  Love you baby boy. x


----------



## ellissian

It's been exactly 4 months since I lost you Milly, and you know it still feels like yesterday. I miss you so much and I think about you everyday, I don't think I will ever love another bunny quite as much as you. We still laugh at the funny little things you used to do, you really were a big part of our lives in such a short time.

I love you so much baby boy......I will never forget youx


----------



## ellissian

Its been almost a year since I lost Milly.  Im choosing not to post on that day since its my birthday too. I still love him and still miss him.


----------



## ellissian

And just glancing at some of the post's on the first page brought tear's to my eye's. I'll never forget him, he will ALWAYS be a special baby bunny to me.


----------



## ellissian

And if it wasn't for him, I would never of been able to give Hope and Harvey a home. And they are happy, healthy bunnies now. But they'll never replace him.


----------



## ellissian

i'll never forget you Milly. And I'll love you forever x


----------



## Flashy

This is so entirely random but I was just thinking about your boy and thinking back to this and him. Just wanted you to know he is remembered but I also wondered how you are but expect you won't see this anytime soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry for your loss of Milly.


----------

